# Cyp. plectrochilum update



## tocarmar (Mar 13, 2010)

It is groing very quick!!  It looks like I might have 4 flowers soon.


----------



## luis (Mar 13, 2010)

*humm...*

Very promissing...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 13, 2010)

Very exciting Tom! What do you have them growing in?


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 13, 2010)

I mix it myself, It has leaf mulch with pine needels, med fir bark, peat moss, perlite, & some sand & diatomite,


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 13, 2010)

I am very jealous!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2010)

Very interesting!


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 13, 2010)

parvi_17 said:


> I am very jealous!



Well this is a first one for me! I am going to try to do a selfing on it, plus use the pollen for a few hybrids with the other Cyps. that I have growing. Some day maybe I'll have some extras to share!!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Mar 14, 2010)

Very cool! Plectrochilum is a very pretty flower. It looks like you will soon see!

Ron


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 14, 2010)

Yup, looking forward to the flowers.


----------

